# Difference Between A Gibbus And A Rhombeus



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

A month has pass now I m noticing some physical changes between my rhoms. they were the same before but now one has a greyish brown colour to it and has larger spots compared to the other one. here are some picks when i started to notice the difference, but is he a Gibbus or is he just some sort of rhom morph. The first few pics are the questionable (gibbus) piranha and the last is a comparison pic, the is also a Aquascape gibbus pic for additional id reference. Both piranhas are the same size. Tell me what you guys think.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Rhoms


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Gibbus may or may not even be a separate species... Based on the description now, it is only found in one river system in Brazil, so you would need to be able to verify collection point in order to ID, it's not as simple as looking at pictures and comparing them.

Rhoms also vary quite a bit in appearance -- look around at all the different shapes, colors, markings, etc. -- so slight variations between two fish don't necessarily indicate separate species.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Gibbus may or may not even be a separate species... Based on the description now, it is only found in one river system in Brazil, so you would need to be able to verify collection point in order to ID, it's not as simple as looking at pictures and comparing them.


The problem is the store doesn't know the origin of this piranha, they got it in a separate shipment. They said doesn't really matter, just call it what you want but one of the guys wheeled it in to the fish room said it might be from the xingu river but he was also unsure. Thanks for the help though. I'll just keep calling it a rhom.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Did you buy the rhoms both from Big Als?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Did you buy the rhoms both from Big Als?


Yeah, which makes me think it's a rhom because BigAls gets their fish from Peru. But then again they also had a manni labled as rhombeus piranha from peru but the price was double the price of the rhom I got. My first one I got was at my local Mississauga BigAls but the second one was from the Vaughn Mills BigAls which over prices everything.


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

They both look like some great looking Rhoms but hey I'm no expert


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Since Gibbus is questionable, I'd say Rhom...


----------

